# Overly affectionate dog ... change of behaviour



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Toffee , my 3 yr old border collie boy , is an affectionate dog , loves his cuddles etc , but this afternoon he is being overly affectionate , all he wants to do is be cuddled and sit on my knee , and he looks really sad when I tell him no 
Its a definate change in his behaviour 

He is eating well , drinking normally , his poo is solid and he isnt asking to go out any more than normal , he was playing with Gypsy this morning & isnt showing any signs of discomfort at all
basically everythings as it should be except for the constant need to be hugged and get on my knee

I have rang the vets and explained this to them , and the receptionist says she will talk to the vet once they are out of surgery and ring me back 
tbh I felt a bit daft when I was telling her , but as I said to her its a change in his behaviour and I just want to know if theres enough reason to bring him in

Do any of you guys have any ideas what could be going on ?


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

it could be many things , impending thunderstorm , earthquake , could be something to do with you , are u diabetic or anything like that ? dogs can spot changes in us and the weather before we do .


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

No im fine , im not diabetic .... besides the other dogs arent acting weird , and if anything Gypsy would be acting strange if it was me as she is very very close to me

The skies here are sunny and clear , a few white fluffy clouds thats all

As for earthquakes , we dont get many here in Cheshire that I know of


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mese said:


> No im fine , im not diabetic .... besides the other dogs arent acting weird , and if anything Gypsy would be acting strange if it was me as she is very very close to me
> 
> The skies here are sunny and clear , a few white fluffy clouds thats all
> 
> As for earthquakes , we dont get many here in Cheshire that I know of


no idea then , sorry . let us know when you find out what was up .


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Even though theres no physical symptoms - he's probably feeling a bit under the weather and is coming to you for comfort. When Charlie's tummy is a bit off he sits on my knee more than usual. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Mese said:


> Toffee , my 3 yr old border collie boy , is an affectionate dog , loves his cuddles etc , but this afternoon he is being overly affectionate , all he wants to do is be cuddled and sit on my knee , and he looks really sad when I tell him no
> Its a definate change in his behaviour
> 
> He is eating well , drinking normally , his poo is solid and he isnt asking to go out any more than normal , he was playing with Gypsy this morning & isnt showing any signs of discomfort at all
> ...


Strange you should say this stanlie was the same with me earlier really woundlt leave me alone, its was very strange.

I put it down too the cold weather but i am type 1 diabetic.

Me thinks something in the air lol


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

If you feel hypo or anything does pester you more??? I am type 1,diabetic my 3 year old gsd always seem to know when something is wrong.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Superash said:


> If you feel hypo or anything does pester you more??? I am type 1,diabetic my 3 year old gsd always seem to know when something is wrong.


ive never noticed it tbh, i know when im low but im never had a black out or anything (touch wood).


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

When they get 'clingy' its usually a sign of some sort of stress.

Are you sure nothing has upset him - it could be anything.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

well the vet phoned back , he said at this stage there isnt much to go on , Toff could just be feeling a bit down in the dumps , or spooked by the wind (it is pretty gusty here) , pretty much anything

He also said to give him all the cuddles he wants , cos obviously he wants to feel loved and needs reassurance , and im to keep an eye on him for a day or two , just to make sure it isnt anything physical


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awwrh poor toffee, could always send him to me? 

Sorry no real advice, I guess it could be anything really. Just wanted to say I hope it's nothing and he's back to his usual self by tomorrow!


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Could be the weather, change in pressure which us humans probably wouldnt notice but dogs do. I only ever get headaches when its going to thunder.


----------

